# أمن وسلامة الأطفال بالمنزل.



## رمزة الزبير (1 نوفمبر 2011)

أمن وسلامة الأطفال بالمنزل.

هناك العديد من المخاطر التى قد تؤدى الى وقوع اصابات بين الاطفال داخل المنازل و احيانا تكون اصابات بالغة أو مميتة .
و من منطلق الاهتمام بالاطفال كان السبب فى إخراج هذه المحاضرة للاشارة الى بعض المخاطر التى لا تراها بالعين المجردة. 
اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة منها. 
للتحميل المباشر من المنتدى .

منقول لتعم الفائدة.


----------



## safety113 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اختي رمزة
بالنسبة لكتب النفط ونقل الخزانات كلها موجودة لدي هارد كوبي لكن كيف السبيل لارسالها لك؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (9 نوفمبر 2011)

إجتهدتي فأحسنتي الإختيار ...


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (22 يونيو 2012)

thanks a lot


----------

